
Rhove gives renters a financial stake in their apartments - prostoalex
https://www.fastcompany.com/90523549/this-startup-gives-renters-a-financial-stake-in-their-apartments
======
amadeuspagel
This and similar schemes all ignore the benefits of diversifying. You want
don't want to invest in your area (or your employer, etc.), because in that
case, if your area has a crisis you lose not just your job, but also your
investments. The justification given for it just bizare. For example:

>A 2019 report found that Americans over 65 who own homes have a median net
wealth 47 times larger than renters of the same age.

Correlation/Causation anyone?

Invest in index funds instead.

